# Classify this kind of music?...



## F0rte (Oct 3, 2011)

There is so much groove, but its kinda jazzy too, I dont know how to explain it.

More please!!

Thank you

/request


----------



## Hybrid138 (Oct 4, 2011)

Prog-rock? I don't know but I like it


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 4, 2011)

failing at being CHON-core


or prog rock, fusion influenced


----------



## Winspear (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess prog rock. He needs to put out more material. Go to his myspace if you haven't already..some of the best music I've ever heard!
Also I don't think he sounds anything like Chon haha nor is he trying to


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 5, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> I guess prog rock. He needs to put out more material. Go to his myspace if you haven't already..some of the best music I've ever heard!
> Also I don't think he sounds anything like Chon haha nor is he trying to



his phrasing has a very seemingly mario-inspired feel to it in the first half of the vid



thats all i was implying haha

the rest of it not so much

this song haha 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cChqQhXaPv4


----------



## Winspear (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol true, I guess I had Jakubs recorded material moreso in mind when I read your comment


----------



## sk3ks1s (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## sk3ks1s (Oct 5, 2011)

By the way, I think it flippin' rocks.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 6, 2011)

He looks like a young Mikael Akerfeldt in that first video


----------



## Moonfridge (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know what it is. But it's dam cool!


----------



## orakle (Oct 8, 2011)

progressive djent !!

naah im joking, I dont think we should label this...it sounds good, lets just enjoy it


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## xxCAGExx (Dec 15, 2011)

felt like chon in the beginning for sure


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd say it's heavily fusion based prog


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 27, 2011)

Intelligent music.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 29, 2011)

Hugely funk influenced progressive rock.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 29, 2011)

Fusion. Reminds me a little bit of AAL. But i like it thats for sure.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 7, 2012)

Incomplete bedroom groove.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2012)

Polish Akerfeltd.


----------

